# I saw a Buck swimming at Salt Fork today...



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

I put in at the cabin ramp this morning and motored down to Sugartree to fish the point near the water treatment plant. While slowing down - I saw a deer swimming in the water. I grabbed my camera and tried to get a few shots of him swimming - but the quality not good - got a little closer when he was on shore and got this photo. He got a little spooked - tried to jump up the side of the bank - fell back into the water - then waded downshore a bit to where he could make it up the bank - and then he was gone....

The path he was swimming looked like he took to the water on the water treatment plant side of the lake - a bit toward the marina - and he landed on the point - if you know what I mean...

It was interesting to see a buck swimming. I wish I had a better camera with a bit more ZOOM... Oh well, Christmas is near - if my wife reads this...

Anyway - was a good day fishing. Started out slow but I caught a couple dozen white bass, and some nice 'eyes. The 'eyes I kept were 22, 19 and two 17 inchers. I threw back a few 15's and 12's...

The 'eye population looks healthy at this lake. Salt Fork is looking good...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool picture. I've heard of deer swimming, but never seen one myself.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is the swim pic - quality not very good - but you can see him swimming...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

this reminds me of the buck we saw swimming in the canoe area in Minnesota a few years back. We were unable to get a good picture as well.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

thats a cool pic


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Very awsome pics...Ive seen Does swimming in the Tusc River before It is definately a Awsome site to see....Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

the ohio river quite frequently,,,the first time I saw one was on a boy scout canoe trip on the ohio(25 yrs ago). 2 bucks and a doe. Thats why some of the bordering counties have big deer.
Youd think with there tiny hooffs they would have a hard time swimming.
John


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen them on Dillon, Licking and Muskingum River. Muskingum several times.

Did anyone see the stupid deer rescue of one swimming somewhere near DC?

Just let the thingh GO - it knows what it's doing.

They probably have an urban hunt program that is going to shoot it later


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool pictures thanks for sharing. I seen a buck crossing the Big Walnut last year on the opening day of gun season. He was happy as could be and not worried about a thing. I just wonder how long he stayed like that.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

That is sweet. I have never seen anything like that. Nice job on the eye's


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Really cool pictures, I wonder what the deer was thinking we they decide to go for a swim.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

that sweet i seen one about 2 years ago swiming at a berlin lake it was about a 8 point basket rack cool pics that last pic by bassnpro1 looks like a big buck cool pics again


----------

